# Check if a speed camera has had you



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Thought you might be interested to know that following the UK Government's freedom of information act you can now get access to ALL speed camera offences registered in the last 12 months.
Did you know that every time your car goes past a speed camera, even 1mph over the set limit, it is registered and put on a database? You only get a ticket if you are way over the limit or, (this is the bit that I didn't know) if you receive over 10 near misses, you will be
classed as a serial offender and get a ticket the next time you go just over the limit.
This is why you hear of people being done for 34mph in a 30mph limit area, whilst others doing 39 do not. You can check what has been registered against your vehicle at the following web address:

www.i-database.co.uk

Just enter your car registration. If there is any data on your vehicle you can click on the camera window to see a copy of the photograph.
Hope it's useful.
If the link doesn't work just put " i-database.co.uk " in Google.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmn very funny. Put in a false reg :wink: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok I admit it :roll:


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha Ha!! This one's been around for a while but still funny!! Now if our motorhome actually went THAT fast down THAT particular road as alleged, I'd really be impressed (so would the police!!) :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CPW2007 said:


> Ha Ha!! This one's been around for a while but still funny!!...../Chris


Not sure which to plead......
.....poor memory or no shame :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Just plead.... Sense of humour! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been seen speeding (according to the web site) in both my motorhome and my car. Both times in Linlithgow.
Now if I knew where Linlithgow was I probably would be speeding away from it.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just caused a row with my other half - he said it was me I said it was him - had a good laugh when we realised we'd been had!!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I've just been outside to check my registration 'cause I knew I wasn't in that location on that date. Then I started worrying about cloning and what alibis I could rely on (phew - played snooker with my sons - recorded on CCTV in the hall!).

Then I looked at the pic - bloody amusing (heart attack nearly over)!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tw4t*

Had it before, I used the T W 4 T as a reg last time!


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

gm6vxb said:


> I have been seen speeding (according to the web site) in both my motorhome and my car. Both times in Linlithgow.
> Now if I knew where Linlithgow was I probably would be speeding away from it.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


If you are a true Scotsman and you do not know where Linlithgow is, you should be ashamed, Mary Queen of Scots Palace is in Linlithgow.

regards


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Speeding*

First time I have seen this, Good one. LOL


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

you git..

good though
Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As soon as i put my neighbours reg no. in I realised i had seen this before.

DAve p


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> As soon as i put my neighbours reg no. in I realised ......DAve p


Is that todsay's equivalent of looking at what your neighbours are up from behind your lace curtains :?: :lol:


----------

